# A Yak-9 at my airport!



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 25, 2008)

Here are some pictures of an immaculate Yak-9 that landed at Putnam County Airport, the airport I fly out of. These are my pictures, and I did take them. I don't mind if you use them, but please let me know before doing so. Thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2008)

Nothing but red crosses only instead of pics.


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Wurger. I think they are fixed now.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 25, 2008)

Cool looking plane.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2008)

I think I saw that crate in 02 at Reading. Nice machine.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2008)

thewritingwriter89 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Wurger. I think they are fixed now.




Yes now these pics are visible.Very nice set of them.
But the bird is much more similar to Yak-3 rather than to Yak-9.


----------



## Erich (Nov 25, 2008)

markings are for what unit ........... Niemann from France or ?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2008)

It looks like the Normandie-Niemen unit.But as memory serves the unit wasn't equipped with Yak-9s.

Here Yak-3 profile of the squadron.


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yup, you guys are right. The Normandie-Niemen had their nation's colors painted on the spinner. Also, I believe they did in fact have Yak-9s. They completed their training in 9s and you guys are correct, they did have Yak-3s. They also had Yak-7s and Yak-1s (the b model). In 1944 they recieved Yak-9Ts. I believe the "T" model is the one in the picture judging by the protruding gun barrel.


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 25, 2008)

That's always a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2008)

thewritingwriter89 said:


> In 1944 they recieved Yak-9Ts. I believe the "T" model is the one in the picture judging by the protruding gun barrel.




You can be right.But if you take a look at these pics above and the B&W shot you posted as the last one you can notice in the B&W the air intake under the Yak nose.The air intake is charakteristic for all Yak1-9 series except Yak-9U,Yak-9P and Yak-3.There isn't the air intake under the Yak nose in colour pictures.What is more the cockpit conopy also looks a little bit different from YAK-9T one.

Anyway these pics are really very nice.


----------



## HoHun (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Würger,

>There isn't the air intake under the Yak nose in colour pictures.What is more the cockpit conopy also looks a little bit different from YAK-9T one.

I believe the currently airworthy Yaks are modern reproductions using a varying share of original parts (at least one perhaps even being an old airframe) and being powered by Allison engines.

This explains the supercharger air intake on top of the cowling and also the clockwise rotation of the propeller.

The modern Yaks appear to habe been marketed as "Yak-3", but it appears that they aren't all identical anyway.

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent pics! What a pleasant surprise 8)


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2008)

HoHun said:


> Hi Würger,
> 
> >There isn't the air intake under the Yak nose in colour pictures.What is more the cockpit conopy also looks a little bit different from YAK-9T one.
> 
> ...




And it might be an explanation.I get it. Nice HoHun.


----------



## HoHun (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Würger,

>Nice HoHun.

Here are three Yaks flying in Germany (shot at the ILA 2006). Note that the landing gear cover plates have some bumps, unlike the flat plates of the Yak Thewritingwriter shot ... maybe there is a good reason it's called Yak-9 and not Yak-3 like the "German" aircraft, I don't know Yaks well enough to say for certain.

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 26, 2008)

The more and more I research this, the harder it is to find an actual physical difference between the two. From what I can find, the Yak-9 was three feet shorter and had a two foot longer wing span. Other than that, the only difference I can really tell is the two canopies could be different, the Yak-3 canopy being slightly more compact and streamlined. On some period photographs, the 9's have a small air intake on the bottom of the cowling. Does anyone know of a quick way to tell the difference between? Before, I thought I could tell but now, I don't know what the heck I'm looking at.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2008)

As memory serves Yak-3 was made fully of metal when Yak-9 was still a mixture of matal and fabric covered construction (the late version Yak-9 were metel covered as well.).The windscreen of Yak-3 was bent using one piece of plexiglass but Yak-9 had the one built as a freme.There were difference between Yak-3 and Yak-9 wing tips.Also the main landing gear bay covering was of a different shape.Most of Yak-9s had on a top of the fuselage behind the cockpit conopy a panel covered with plexiglass, Yak-3 not.

BTW Cool pics HoHun.


----------



## Migar (Jan 11, 2010)

My picture Yak beats Þ-88


----------



## Migar (Jan 11, 2010)

Wurger said:


> As memory serves Yak-3 was made fully of metal when Yak-9 was still a mixture of matal and fabric covered construction (the late version Yak-9 were metel covered as well.).The windscreen of Yak-3 was bent using one piece of plexiglass but Yak-9 had the one built as a freme.There were difference between Yak-3 and Yak-9 wing tips.Also the main landing gear bay covering was of a different shape.Most of Yak-9s had on a top of the fuselage behind the cockpit conopy a panel covered with plexiglass, Yak-3 not.
> 
> BTW Cool pics HoHun.



A Yak-3 was practically done from a tree, that is why was on much easier Yak-9 and more manoeuvre.


----------



## Migar (Jan 11, 2010)

How was this remarkable Yk-3 airplane-destroyer arranged?

Covered — unsectional, dvukhlonzheronnoe, it is executed fully from a tree. Longerons — duralumins. An undercarriage cleaned up in a wing. At the root of wing vozdukhozabornik of oily radiator is placed. Ailerons had small axial aerodynamic indemnification, on their back edges the plates-trimmery of duralumins, intended for 
surface regulation of efforts on the handle of management, were naklepany.

Edging covered — veneered, ailerons are covered linen. On the series of the last issues in root part covered landings corymbs took place between an aileron and fuselage. They deviated knizu to 45°. A transition ot a wing to the fuselage was closed zalizami, knocked out from thin duralumin.

How was this remarkable airplane-destroyer arranged? regulation of efforts on the handle of management, were naklepany.

Edging covered — veneered, ailerons are covered linen. On the series of the last issues in root part covered landings corymbs took place between an aileron and fuselage. They deviated knizu to 45°. A transition ot a wing to the fuselage was closed zalizami, knocked out from thin duralumin.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 11, 2010)

Very nice.. on my list of warbirds to see!

.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## DogFly. (Jan 15, 2010)

I took these pics at the local airport last year.


----------

